# Sources of Baltic Birch?



## Sam (Jul 5, 2010)

High guys, I want to find an online source of quality Baltic Birch plywood suitable for slingshots, in the following thickness's: 6mm (1/4"), 9mm (3/8"), 12mm (1/2") and 15mm (3/4") but so far have been unable to find any for the life of me, please help me!

I would also like to know of an online source of high quality, durable leather, suitable for slingshot pouches, preferably with a thickness of around 2mm. I am aware that leather is available on ebay, but I would much prefer a consistent source of leather. The leathers that: Perry, Martin, Darrell and Bill are using are perfect.









I would also prefer if the sources were in the UK, although this isn't mandatory. Thanks guys!


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Sam, this could get mucho expensivo! Did you ever go around to construction sites? Sometimes they build cabinets and stuff from it and have scraps lying around.
Also if there is a cabinet maker's shop near you, they may be amenable to giving you offcuts. Be a scrounge!!!

. . . or maybe I misunderstand. Are you planning on becoming a maker/vendor?


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

If you can find European Motor Cycle Racing Leather perhaps some old stuff that has been retired. I find this to be strong sleak and light weight. That is what I made your pouches on the two PFS's I sent you. That Leather is 40 years old. And its still going Fast by the Tex Express.


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

Sam said:


> High guys, I want to find an online source of quality Baltic Birch plywood suitable for slingshots, in the following thickness's: 6mm (1/4"), 9mm (3/8"), 12mm (1/2") and 15mm (3/4") but so far have been unable to find any for the life of me, please help me!
> 
> I would also like to know of an online source of high quality, durable leather, suitable for slingshot pouches, preferably with a thickness of around 2mm. I am aware that leather is available on ebay, but I would much prefer a consistent source of leather. The leathers that: Perry, Martin, Darrell and Bill are using are perfect.
> 
> ...


Hey Sam Go to the Hobby Lobby Site and just go to the online order and you can key in the search the numbers under Baltic Birch and it should take you there. There are more sizes. But this is your best bet or some model airplane store in your area. I think this type of wood comes from Russia.

Baltic Birch Plywood 
#5316
Sku #590133
Price $7.99
12"W x 24" x 1/4"D

Baltic Birch Plywood
#5326
Sku #624676
Price $9.99
12"W x 24"H x 3/8" D

Baltic Birch Plywood
#5336
Sku #624692
Price $11.99
12"W x 24"H x 1/2"D


----------



## Sam (Jul 5, 2010)

Dayhiker said:


> High guys, I want to find an online source of quality Baltic Birch plywood suitable for slingshots, in the following thickness's: 6mm (1/4"), 9mm (3/8"), 12mm (1/2") and 15mm (3/4") but so far have been unable to find any for the life of me, please help me!
> 
> I would also like to know of an online source of high quality, durable leather, suitable for slingshot pouches, preferably with a thickness of around 2mm. I am aware that leather is available on ebay, but I would much prefer a consistent source of leather. The leathers that: Perry, Martin, Darrell and Bill are using are perfect.
> 
> ...


Hey Sam Go to the Hobby Lobby Site and just go to the online order and you can key in the search the numbers under Baltic Birch and it should take you there. There are more sizes. But this is your best bet or some model airplane store in your area. I think this type of wood comes from Russia.

Baltic Birch Plywood 
#5316
Sku #590133
Price $7.99
12"W x 24" x 1/4"D

Baltic Birch Plywood
#5326
Sku #624676
Price $9.99
12"W x 24"H x 3/8" D

Baltic Birch Plywood
#5336
Sku #624692
Price $11.99
12"W x 24"H x 1/2"D
[/quote]
Sorry mate, could you give me a hyper-link please? Do they even ship to the UK?


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

Sam said:


> High guys, I want to find an online source of quality Baltic Birch plywood suitable for slingshots, in the following thickness's: 6mm (1/4"), 9mm (3/8"), 12mm (1/2") and 15mm (3/4") but so far have been unable to find any for the life of me, please help me!
> 
> I would also like to know of an online source of high quality, durable leather, suitable for slingshot pouches, preferably with a thickness of around 2mm. I am aware that leather is available on ebay, but I would much prefer a consistent source of leather. The leathers that: Perry, Martin, Darrell and Bill are using are perfect.
> 
> ...


Here's a place to start. Google is your friend.

http://www.buy-plywo...ch-plywood.html


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

Sam said:


> High guys, I want to find an online source of quality Baltic Birch plywood suitable for slingshots, in the following thickness's: 6mm (1/4"), 9mm (3/8"), 12mm (1/2") and 15mm (3/4") but so far have been unable to find any for the life of me, please help me!
> 
> I would also like to know of an online source of high quality, durable leather, suitable for slingshot pouches, preferably with a thickness of around 2mm. I am aware that leather is available on ebay, but I would much prefer a consistent source of leather. The leathers that: Perry, Martin, Darrell and Bill are using are perfect.
> 
> ...


Hey Sam Go to the Hobby Lobby Site and just go to the online order and you can key in the search the numbers under Baltic Birch and it should take you there. There are more sizes. But this is your best bet or some model airplane store in your area. I think this type of wood comes from Russia.

Baltic Birch Plywood 
#5316
Sku #590133
Price $7.99
12"W x 24" x 1/4"D

Baltic Birch Plywood
#5326
Sku #624676
Price $9.99
12"W x 24"H x 3/8" D

Baltic Birch Plywood
#5336
Sku #624692
Price $11.99
12"W x 24"H x 1/2"D
[/quote]
Sorry mate, could you give me a hyper-link please? Do they even ship to the UK?








[/quote]

I still dont know how to hyperlink but just go to hobby lobby and I dont know why they would not ship to you.


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

Ok, If your going to scrounge for some cabinet type material drop offs you may consider trying the Lumber Core 3/4 inch plywood for your slingshot making. It is composed of actual lumber sandwitched between to veneer sides. You might even want to just get some MDF but wear a dust mask because you can loose a lung with that stuff. Around home building sites this is the stuff to use these days becuase it is super cheap and you can virtually do anything with this material with shaping bits and a good painter will make it look like glass when hes done with it.


----------



## Sam (Jul 5, 2010)

Darrell, there's more than one 'Hobby Lobby'







to hyperlink just click on this icon







and paste in the address of the website.


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Here ya go:
http://shop.hobbylobby.com/products/5314-baltic-birch-plywood-589275/


----------



## Sam (Jul 5, 2010)

Dayhiker said:


> Here ya go:
> http://shop.hobbylob...plywood-589275/


Thanks, they don't actually quote their grade, has anyone tried it?


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

Sam said:


> Here ya go:
> http://shop.hobbylob...plywood-589275/


Thanks, they don't actually quote their grade, has anyone tried it?








[/quote]

The birch they stock and sell is the grade to use. That is it. Just a tip, where ever you make a cross cut on plywood you must score it first with a utility knife so it does not splinter but thats good to do on all plywood. Sam, dont hesitate getchasome.


----------



## Sam (Jul 5, 2010)

dgui said:


> Here ya go:
> http://shop.hobbylob...plywood-589275/


Thanks, they don't actually quote their grade, has anyone tried it?








[/quote]

The birch they stock and sell is the grade to use. That is it. Just a tip, where ever you make a cross cut on plywood you must score it first with a utility knife so it does not splinter but thats good to do on all plywood. Sam, dont hesitate getchasome.
[/quote]
I think I shall!







How deep should the indentation be?


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

Sam said:


> Here ya go:
> http://shop.hobbylob...plywood-589275/


Thanks, they don't actually quote their grade, has anyone tried it?








[/quote]

The birch they stock and sell is the grade to use. That is it. Just a tip, where ever you make a cross cut on plywood you must score it first with a utility knife so it does not splinter but thats good to do on all plywood. Sam, dont hesitate getchasome.
[/quote]
I think I shall!







How deep should the indentation be?
[/quote]

No more than a 16th of an inch and almost certain a 32nd would be sufficient. But, if you will sectionally crosscut the boards that will cut 4 shooters per board this would allow for the ends of the forks to be automatically squared and even. Then you will have enough to hang on to for the operation of a jig saw. This will make short order and ez cuts. I cut mine in 10 inch sections but my shooters are not much more than 4 inches long. And when I said crosscut I mean with a Mitre Saw but it can also be done with any hand or jig saw but with the jigsaw you will want a regular wood cutting blade not a scroll blade only scroll blade for cutting the pattern out. The regular jigsaw blade keeps it more square. Thats all.


----------

